# The operation was canceled/failed due to an internal error.



## lazzyone (Dec 13, 2004)

I am trying to initialize a disk using disk management (Win2k3) and receive the following message "The operation was canceled/failed due to an internal error." Does anyone know what that message means? I have done a search on MS website and am not finding any articles related to the issue I am having.

Thanks for any assistance anyone can provide.


----------

